# Solicitor



## evanso (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking to move to Luxor soon and thinking of setting up a business there. Can anyone recommend an english speaking solicitor in Luxor?


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Your challenge if you choose to accept it - is not to find one that just speaks English, but to find one that is trustworthy and will not rip you off.

I think the speaking English bit is the easiest part!!


----------



## evanso (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes, I suppose that's what I really wanted to know: if anyone could recommend a trustworthy English speaking solicitor.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

evanso said:


> Yes, I suppose that's what I really wanted to know: if anyone could recommend a trustworthy English speaking solicitor.



Hate to say it but think they are as rare as hens teeth


----------

